# Woodland Scenics burns down....



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

>>> http://www.ky3.com/news/ky3-huge-fi...in-linn-creek-20120105,0,4228890.photogallery

http://www.lakenewsonline.com/news/...-Linn-Creek-business-displaces-area-residents


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

How horrible! Sounds like nobody was hurt, but that's still incredibly sad. Hobbiests may initially pose questions about availability and inventory, but I'd chime in with questions about tooling and production equipment.

Wishing all at WS a speedy business recovery.

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

They lost 2 of 3 buildings that's gotta hurt especially in this economy!
It is a blessing that no one got hurt! 
I too hope they recover quickly!


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

That means what woodland senics product that is out the still will be going up and hard to find. sad to hear about the fire


----------



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> How horrible! Sounds like nobody was hurt, but that's still incredibly sad. Hobbiests may initially pose questions about availability and inventory, but I'd chime in with questions about tooling and production equipment.
> 
> Wishing all at WS a speedy business recovery.
> 
> TJ


Frankly that was my first thought. I sure hope they were smart enough to store the masters off site.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I dont think about the tooling or equipment first I think about the people who lost their jobs in a few hours flat. I hope all gets back up and going again for their sake. Hoping Woodland Scenics and it's employees get back up and running again really soon!!

Massey


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Massey said:


> I dont think about the tooling or equipment first I think about the people who lost their jobs in a few hours flat. I hope all gets back up and going again for their sake. Hoping Woodland Scenics and it's employees get back up and running again really soon!!
> 
> Massey


Amen! My prayers for all who were affected by this!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

From Trains.com forums and he got it from another forum that is most likely train or modeling related but since you cannot mention any names over there I could not tell you where this was from.

Dear all,

As you may have heard we have experienced a fire here at Woodland Scenics and there is good news and bad news. The good news is that no one was hurt during the fire or evacuation process. The bad news is that it took out a couple of our manufacturing buildings. However, and fortunately, there is more good news than bad.

We encompass multiple buildings that are spread out all over the town of Linn Creek. We only lost two of those buildings and those two contained just a small portion of our manufacturing facilities. Our shipping department, warehouse and corporate offices were spared any damage, as were most of our manufacturing buildings, so it is business as usual.

Thanks for all your concerns.

Respectfully,

Gale Cousins
Director of Sales & Customer Service
Woodland Scenics"


I am glad to see that they are still working and hopfully that they will be good to go really soon.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Good to hear no one got hurt and that it seems the damage is fairly contained. Assuming they are insured they should be in good shape.

Must have been that highly flammable "ground fall" that went up in the fire (sorry....couldn't resist )


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Glad to hear no one was hurt and the jobs appear secure.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Since I've been procrastinating about buying snow for my layout, I also rushed to Ebay and ordered a couple of bottles before the prices shoot up. *L*


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That is good news stemming from the bad news. Happy to hear the bright side.

TJ


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

So when does the fire sale start ? Sad to see the loss of property and equipment.

B


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Usually well run companies like WS come back better than ever after something like this. We may well find a new building going up soon with all new facilities for making their great kits. Could be that things will turn out better than ever. pete


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I am with Norgale on this one, while it is a sad thing to happen if they had the insurance it could be a major opportunity for WS to expand and enhance what they are currently offering as well as produce new models as well. That is what I want to see happen out of this


----------

